# Can rhinestones stick to Rayon and can the fabric take the heat?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Will rhinestones stick to 95% Rayon 5% Elastane shirt? And can the shirt take the 350 degree temp?

Thank you!!!


----------

